# Winter coat question



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

So, we are currently in Texas. Zappa hasn't gotten a thick winter coat since we have been here. When we move to Washington, will it naturally grow thicker to match the weather? We have always been in southern locations so I am not really sure how it works lol.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You are moving at a good time of year, it will be starting to get warmer there. Don't worry, his coat will grow in. Having lived in the north and the south I can tell you this is true, the dogs body just figure st out. It may take one season for him to adjust tho. So his next winter coat may not be as thick bit it should be thicker than his Texas winter coat. Your second einter there he will have a good coat.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Do I need to get him anything to add? I have never been one for clothes on dogs but would I need to get him like a doggy coat? Or should he be fine?


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

He'll be fine. If it drops to -20, he might want a coat.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

It won't drop to -20.







You're moving to Western WA, right? We don't get that sort of weather (unless you plan to live atop Mt. Rainier.







) . 

He'll be fine. Unless you plan to do a lot of back-country time during winter, he won't need a special wardrobe.









We bring along a coat for my GSD when we go snowshoeing or snow camping. But other than that, he eschews clothing whenever he can.


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

OK, thank you, lol. I am a definate lower, much warmer, part of the states kinda girl so I wasn't sure!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Actually the weather in the Seattle are ais very mild. It is colder than where you live but they get very little snow there. Mostly rain in the winter.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

We adopted Hero almost three years ago. He was originally from Florida and had a very thin coat compared to my other dogs. This winter will be his thrid in Illinois and he is finallly getting a thicker coat. Still not as thick as the other dogs, but much better than it was. We never had a coat for him before. He's always been fine. All of my dogs do have boots for when the temperatures get below freezing or it is too icy outside. I'm not a dress up my dogs kind of person, but I will get them something if they need it.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I live in Ontario and have never put a coat or boots on my big dogs, just the shihtzuX, and can swear they LOVE the cold and snow. When I come in they are most often reluctant to come in, I am frozen and they are just still full of energy and bounciness. There is nothing so fun as jumping and diving into deep snow and laying out on top of the glistening stuff in the bright sun. I think as long as they can move around and seem comfortable they are. Their coats will fill in, and yes some seem thinner but they are all fine. I do however bring in each as they scratch on the door, and I am watching them from the warmth of the house with said shihtzuX.


----------

